# deer sausage links



## jpuff (Jan 1, 2014)

My father made deer sausage links. Welk one big link. And want to know what's the best way to smoke them. And the best wood chips for it. I have a propane smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2014)

Does the sausage has cure #1 in it....


----------



## jpuff (Jan 2, 2014)

No. All he did was use the grind up sausage in stead of making pattys is put in casing. It was his well our first time doing this. Now I want to try to make deer sticks.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 2, 2014)

When you say one big link so you mean it's stuffed in a big summer sausage style casing like this?








Or do you have it stuffed in one long brat style casing and you just haven't tied them off into individual links yet like this?







Either way if you are going to be smoking them you really should have some sort of cure in there.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2014)

jpuff said:


> No. All he did was use the grind up sausage in stead of making pattys is put in casing. It was his well our first time doing this. Now I want to try to make deer sticks.



Smoking sausage without cure in it could be a disaster....  In a smoker, there is a lack of oxygen and temp ranges that are really good for botulism to grow...  cure #1 kills botulism....  
It may not be safe to smoke those sausages, health concerns...    grill them, fry them... poach them....  but leaving them in a reduced oxygen environment, like a smoker, could be bad news....   
You could take them out of the casings and add 1 tsp. cure #1 per 5#'s of meat and re stuff them if you wanted to smoke them....   Mix the cure in about 1/2 cup of water to dissolve, mix in well to the sausage meat, stuff and let rest in the refer for 24 hours or so.... then smoke them..... 

There are many threads describing the making of sausage for smoking, and many members skilled in that art...  
Thanks for posting...  hope all goes well......  
The members are here to answer any further questions you may have....

Dave


----------



## jpuff (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help. where can I get the right cure at. I just got the smoker fir christmas and can't wait to use it. But if you say not to then ill wait  thanks for letting me kniw before I did. I also want to make some deer sticks. Is there a recipe and away to make them on this site. Thanks again for letting me know


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2014)

Cure #1 can be purchased at Amazon, Sausage Maker, Packer $ Butcher or about anywhere....  There are many recipes on this forum if you use the search bar at the top of the page usually the members add amounts of stuff they add.....    For sausage making, 1 level tsp. of cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat is a safe maximum amount of cure to use...   There are many books available also....  Rytek Kutas has a book that has been updated many times over the years...  I have his early '70's edition and recently picked up Marianski's book of quality meats and sausage...    Also, there are USDA and University bulletins that describe sausage making...  Please beware of internet recipes as there are many typos related to amounts and that can be hazardous... If you note USDA guidelines for cure amounts, then you can adapt any recipe safely.....
Our members are willing to help you make great food safely...  Post anytime and help will follow...  You can PM me or others anytime also...

Here is a great link that will answer some of your questions...  

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-making

Dave

and a place I sometimes use..
http://www.waltonsinc.com/

Cure #1 is sodium nitrite 6.25%  that is the cure you want...

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=237_12&products_id=56
http://www.waltonsinc.com/p-2440-pink-sure-cure.aspx


----------



## jpuff (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the help. This is the first time we have done anything besides just the pattys and burger. Now that I go the smoker I want to try new things. I'm glad i found out the info before i did something to me or others sick.


----------

